# ripped glutes forum changed



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

what was formerly rippedglutes.com has now been changed to www.rippedglutes.net

im sorry to say that due to circumstances beyond my control this change had to be made. all former members will unfortunatly need to re-register as members couldnt be carried over to the new site.

thanks

avril

xx


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

get youre asses over there dudes.

theres no other forum like it...

more competitors than you can shake a stick at!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

lol  if that floats your boat


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

hows recovery cal? and how the devil are you devils quest??? havent seen you around for ages.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

im good,as to me not being about of late that tends to happern when your in hospital for a long time plus recovery time  so who pushed the big red button at your place then lol was it gary and did you give his tea to the dog  lol anyyyyyy howwwwww how the hell are you two?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Yep, sorry guys and Gals!

had my wrists slapped for not mentioning this before!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

devilsquest said:


> im good,as to me not being about of late that tends to happern when your in hospital for a long time plus recovery time  so who pushed the big red button at your place then lol was it gary and did you give his tea to the dog  lol anyyyyyy howwwwww how the hell are you two?


i will tell you all about it in a pm when ive reached the 15 posts, otherwise i can pm you on rg.

xx


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Neil R said:


> Yep, sorry guys and Gals!
> 
> had my wrists slapped for not mentioning this before!


bum slapped more like neil ha ha


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

avril said:


> i will tell you all about it in a pm when ive reached the 15 posts, otherwise i can pm you on rg.
> 
> xx


i tryed to log in other day and it was giving me gipp so gave up lol and some how i dont think your be long getting 15 posts  after all you are a lady  (ducks and waits for screems to end)


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

saw that you finally got it sorted on rg i sent that pm

xxxxx


----------

